# 2010 brute front axle prob...



## mudduck (Aug 13, 2012)

I broke something in my front end riding this weekend, i believe its my front right, im in the middle of takin out the front right axle but need to know what all has to be removed to get it out? If this dont make much since its because i have never worked on a brute and really dont know what in the $^&$ im doin.


----------



## mudduck (Aug 13, 2012)

If someone would like to tell me how and what to do fill free to call, 662/230/2550


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

You take off the tire pull off the little cap take out the cotter key take off the nut remove the break caliper seperate the steering knuckle from the a-arms and just give the axle a good yank the axle should come out


----------

